# How to play fast rhythms on the guitar



## Octave Box

I had written this article on How to play the guitar fast:

http://www.octavebox.com/play-fast-guitar-rhythms/

Primarily focused on Classical Guitar. A Technique I had picked up from Dr. Switzer.


----------

